

Where can I meet a cool and smart co-founder in the SF Bay area? - noig3

I have had a couple ideas for a few months that I want to start hacking on. I have some coding skills but I would need someone with hax0r skills to help me make this happen. Where is a good place to meet parties interested in forging powerful alliances for good?
======
allwein
When you ask questions like this, you _really_ need to state where exactly you
live. If you don't, all answers are going to be vague generalities since we
can't say "Stop by your local Founder's Exchange". However, if you said, "I'm
in Pittsburgh and looking to meet a cool and smart co-founder," then I know a
dozen different places to meet people, and there's probably a bunch of people
on HN from your town too who might grab a beer and introduce you to people.

~~~
keiferski
I'm in Pittsburgh and looking to meet a cool and smart co-founder. Well, sort
of. :)

Where are you best places in the Burgh to find tech entrepreneurs?

------
anthonycerra
Find places that coders actually hang out and participate. There are too many
events where idea guys scavenge for the rockstar developer who will buy into
the vision. "All I need is someone to do X,Y, and Z and this thing will be
huge! I can't pay you and you'll only get 20% of the company."

Don't be that guy.

Go to actual hacking events. Show people what _you_ have actually done and are
trying to accomplish. They'll respect you much more for it and they'll let
their guard down. You have to earn their trust. There are simply too many
people out there looking to take advantage of coders to put together their
"revolutionary" idea.

Edit: Specifically, look for HN meetups and browse Meetup.com for language
specific events.

------
silent1mezzo
Check out your local startup scene. Go to every event and talk to other like
minded individuals. Going to conferences can also be a good way to meeting
people.

------
sunkan
<http://www.hackersandfounders.com/>

<http://www.meetup.com/Co-Founders-Wanted-Meetup/>

<http://wiki.hackerdojo.com/> \-- Great volunteer run CoWorking space in
Mountain View. Hope this helps.

------
noig3
I straight edited that post!

G-YEAH!

